# Megan Fox Poster



## DGoland (Jan 24, 2010)

As I said before,I like to keep it simple,and I think this turned out quite nice.Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

DGoland said:


> As I said before,I like to keep it simple,and I think this turned out quite nice.Let me know what ya think!
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6513/meganfoxux.jpg


I would be way more attracted to her if she didn't do this


----------

